# [M]artin's 3 Ant Contest Entries



## [M]artin (Jun 6, 2011)

Just wanted to collect the 3 contest entries I submitted for Ant's contest here on this board (for archival and feedback purposes). They are as follows (and quoted directly from the original thread):

----------------------------------------

Started drawing this up as soon as I saw the contest pop up... 2 days ago. Didn't know what to draw, so I just stared at the prizes for like 20 minutes until... A'HA! GOT IT!

*HEY WHAT IF... IN AN ALTERNATE MEGAVERSE...*







Oh, yeah, and since there are unlimited entries, I'm gonna draw. Up. A. FUCKTON. OF THINGS.

P.S. Damn Jax, those things are sweet. You sell 'em? Take commission requests?

----------------------------------------

*Just small update on what I've been working on over the weekend, art-ish-wise...

Late Saturday evening I was watching a fighting game tournament livestream (UFGT7) that was taking place in my city, and they announced a creative art contest portion of it. It was due the next day so I scrambled to put something together. The only rules were to creative something that depicts the rivalry between the two community figures below:



Spoiler











And so... here was my entry:






Came out a lot nicer than I thought it would. Started with a white canvas at 11pm, finished it all up a little before 2am. Didn't win, but it was still really fun to work on. The stream was fun!

(The entry also pays homage to the cover below, if anyone caught it



Spoiler











Also working on another original entry for THIS contest, hopefully I can crank that out and have it up here before the end of the day.

Deuces!​*​
----------------------------------------

*MY FINAL ENTRY:

SO I HERD U LIEK SAMOOSE AND GBATAMPON.EDU?






That's my last entry. okay? OKAY?! I'm going home. Goodnight. ='[



Spoiler



SPOTLIGHT ON MEATBOY TATTOO I C WUT U DID THAR ORCORCORCORCORCORCORCCC


*​
----------------------------------------


----------



## Orc (Jun 6, 2011)

Awesome stuff. The colors on the last one especially.


----------

